#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Перевод коана

## Alextar

Решил сделать новый перевод корейского фильма "Почему Боддхидхарма ушел на восток? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=11821 http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1132698
непонятны некоторые фрагменты, особенно коан, который дает учитель ученику:


> When you dig up the moon in your inmost mind to light up the sky and the earth, its light will chase away all the shadows of the universe.
> lf you get that One thing, you will understand everything.
> lf you achieve this, the good news will echo through the universe.
> lf you see that One, you will become the One.
> You will inherit a universe where days and nights fuse together.
> That One is so perfect it can accomplish everything.
> lt is free of obstacles and total freedom prevails eternally.
> When the moon in your mind waxes beneath the water, where does the master of my being go?


На французский этот коан перевели так:


> Si tu dégages la lune cachée en toi, elle éclairera le ciel et la terre, et sa lumière chassera toute ombre de l'univers.
> Si tu comprends cette seule chose, tu comprendras toutes choses.
> Si tu frappes cette chose, la bonne nouvelle se répandra dans tout l'univers.
> Si tu connais cela, tu pénétreras toutes choses:
> Tu obtiendras un univers où le jour et la nuit ne font qu'un.
> Cet un sera absolument parfait et tout y sera réalisé.
> Il sera libre de tout obstacle; il y régnera une totale liberté.
> Il y a ici un rouleau de bois avec tête de grue, queue de dragon, dos de chevreuil, poitrine de lézard.
> Cet un sans nom, ni prénom, c'est ton visage avant ta naissance, ton corps avant la naissance de tes parents.
> ...


И русский вариант (перевод Uniki):


> Когда в сокровенных мыслях доберешься до луны, чтобы осветить небо и землю, ее свет рассеет все тени Вселенной.
> Сделав это, ты поймешь все.
> Если достигнешь этого, хорошие вести разлетятся эхом по Вселенной.
> Если увидишь его, станешь, как он.
> Ты получишь Вселенную, где дни и ночи сливаются воедино.
> Он один столь совершенен, что может достичь совершенства во всем.
> Для него нет препятствий, лишь абсолютная свобода навеки.
> Когда луна в твоих мыслях пребывает ниже воды, куда уходит учитель моего бытия?


С луной связано множество коанов, и вопросы скорее не к знатокам английского, а к знатокам Дзэн.
Что значит "*dig up* the moon in your inmost mind"?
Выкопать луну?
Что значит в этом контексте "One"?
Опять про луну непонятно: "When the moon in your mind waxes beneath the water". "wax"  означает кроме воска еще "прибывать (о фазе Луны или других небесных тел)", но смысл фразы не становится понятнее.
И что значит "the master of my being"? *Учитель* моего бытия, или *властитель*?

----------


## Поляков

> Что значит в этом контексте "One"?


Про "One Thing" говорят обычно так: 




> Here, from the very beginning, there is this One Thing. Constantly lucid and mysterious, it has never been born and it has never died. It cannot be named or depicted.
> 
> What is this “One Thing?” The ancients said: 
> 
> Before the Buddhas of old were born, 
> there was this One Thing, lucid and ethereal. 
> So how could Mahakasyapa have transmitted it? 
> Even Sakyamuni did not know of it.
> 
> ...


и пр. Про луну по ссылке тоже есть,  все это часто встречается.  

А вообще, такие тексты сложно переводить (особенно если это перевод перевода). Найдите какой-нибудь сборник чаньской поэзии (например, "Поэзию просветления" Шэнь Яня), там готовые варианты в ассортименте: и про луну, и про воду, и про единого... =)

----------

Alextar (01.03.2010), Echo (04.03.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Когда извлечёшь луну в своём глубинном уме, озарив небо и землю, её свет изгонит все тени мира 
Узнавший Одно знает всё.
Коль это случится, благими вестями отзовётся весь мир.
Познав Единое, станешь Единым.
Ты обретёшь мир, где нет различий меж тьмою и светом.
Этот Единый столь совершенен — для него нет невозможного.
Он от препятствий свободен и навек от оков избавлен.
Когда луна в твоём уме пребывает в воде[, а не в небе], куда идти моему наставнику?

P.S. На всякий случай: перевод -- литературный, а не буквальный. Если есть вопросы -- постараюсь ответить. В целом тут нет ничего непонятного с точки зрения дзенских текстов.

----------

Alextar (01.03.2010), Won Soeng (01.03.2010), Марина В (03.08.2010), Нагфа (04.05.2010)

----------


## До

> пребывает


Не пребывает, а пр*и*бывает. Т.е. увеличивается, _waxes_.




> Он один столь совершенен ...
> Этот Единый столь совершенен ...


Оба переводят _One_ как _он_, как будто это человек.
В английском тексте _one_, это _thing_ (вещь), _it_ (это). Это не человек, а предмет, оно.
_One thing_ в китайском, это может быть, например:
1. 一義 One object; one meaning. (Skt. eka-artha) 
2. Abbreviation of 第一義. supreme truth (paramârtha).
Т.е., допустим, высшая истина. Кто познал _высшую истину_, тот и стал _высшей истиной_. Высшая истина насколько совершенна, что может достичь всего.

Луна может означать много что, например - [изначально?] чистый ум яркий как полная луна; Будда; трикая; лунный напиток сома.




> властитель


Властитель, хозяин. Скорей всего имеется Ямараджа (владыка смерти).




> не становится понятнее


И не станет, скорей всего весь этот коан т.н. _лабуда_.

----------

Аминадав (01.03.2010)

----------


## Alextar

*Поляков, Юй Кан*
Спасибо!
Еще сложный фрагмент:
Учитель говорит:
_Я возвращаюсь в мир, в гущу жизни._
Ученик спрашивает:
Почему же вы остаетесь в горах?
Ответ:


```
You, swallow from the south,
what is the way to your homeland?
Have the golden narcissuses
opened their petals
from a grain of rice
you were carrying?
Far away
the stars balance the sky.
```



```
O toi, l'hirondelle venue
des régions méridionales,
par où passe le chemin du pays natal?

Les narcisses jaunes
ont-ils ouvert la bouche
pour avaler le grain de riz
que tu emportais?

Au loin, les étoiles
équilibrent le ciel...
```

_Идиот! Я должен быть здесь
ради таких глупцов, как ты,
которые ищут меня в горах!_
Тест вроде понятен, но что за символы _ласточка с юга_, _нарцисс_, глотающий зернышко риса и и звезды, уравновешивающие небо?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не пребывает, а пр*и*бывает. Т.е. увеличивается, _waxes_.


ИМХО, такой буквальный перевод с неточного (уверен в этом) англ. неверен в силу бессмыслицы.

Речь здесь идёт о простом (раскрою иносказание): "Коль в твоём омрачённом уме -- тьма (там светит лишь отраженье луны, но не она сама), то что делать ("куда идти") там твоему наставнику (т.е. -- мне)?"




> Оба переводят _One_ как _он_, как будто это человек.
> В английском тексте _one_, это _thing_ (вещь), _it_ (это). Это не человек, а предмет, оно.


Так это ОНО и имеется в виду по всему этому фрагменту: *Единый Ум* (свободный от двойственности), либо -- Дао/Дхарма (когда речь о познать Одно).




> Т.е., допустим, высшая истина. Кто познал _высшую истину_, тот и стал _высшей истиной_. Высшая истина насколько совершенна, что может достичь всего.


Истина ничего не может достигать, по определению. В отличие от пробуждённого, обладающего Единым Умом (которому, впрочем, тоже достигать чего-либо без надобности). Потому и эта строка -- просто метафора о беспредельности и непривязанности к чему-либо или нескованности никакими путами недвойственного ума. Что уточняется в следующей строке.




> скорей всего весь этот коан т.н. _лабуда_.


С той оговоркой, что коан -- это *коан*. А для кого он _лабуда_, тому он -- лабуда.

----------

Won Soeng (01.03.2010), Марина В (03.08.2010)

----------


## До

> ИМХО, такой буквальный перевод с неточного (уверен в этом) англ. неверен в силу бессмыслицы.


Так что и обсуждать тут нечего.

----------


## Юй Кан

Дам, всё же, перевод. Если вопросы остались -- продолжим.

О, ласточка с юга,
как достичь твоей родины?
Распустились ли золотые нарциссы 
из зёрнышка риса, 
тобой принесённого?
Далеко
звёзды делают небо небом.

----------

Won Soeng (01.03.2010), Марина В (03.08.2010)

----------


## Alextar

*Юй Кан*
Еще раз спасибо! 
Непонятно, правда как нарцисс может прорасти из риса, а во о французском варианте вообще говорится про рты нарциссов, которые глотают рисовое зернышко!
Если можно, я закончу перевод и попрошу вас его поправить. Там всего 300 субтитров.

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, не знал, что у Вас такой острый глаз!

----------

Юй Кан (01.03.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

*Alextar*, будь исходный текст китайским -- было бы куда проще. %) Проще -- не столько для меня самого, сколько для того, чтоб проконсультироваться и уточнить, чего там в оригинале...

А в целом, это ведь поэзия, да ещё дзенская... Её переводить по словам/дословно -- убивать смысл и глубину. Здесь ведь почти везде недосказанности (намёки, но не точные формулировки), да ещё сплошь и рядом -- формально алогичные, на чём и основываются все коаны.

При этом в целом коаны, при определённой гибкости ума, разрешимы и в пределах формальной логики, но цель их -- вывести ум за пределы логического мышления. Оттого важен не сам ответ на коан, а состояние ума, в котором этот ответ даётся...

Мои извинения за озвучивание, полагаю, банальностей...

Что касается лепестков нарцисса из зёрнышка риса.
Примерное имхо-толкование: зёрнышко риса -- грубая форма (слова коана); распустившиеся золотые нарциссы -- то, что вдруг может возникнуть, если это _грубое_ зерно/семя даст _невообразимый_ плод (т.е. приведёт к просветлению/пробуждению). Как-то так.

Но редактировать весь перевод, к сожалению, не возьмусь. Если браться -- займёт немало времени, а это ведь не сутра, чтоб работать с ним всерьёз. Ещё раз мои извинения.

----------

Won Soeng (01.03.2010), Аминадав (01.03.2010), Марина В (03.08.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А так -- ведь это всё просто слова, правда?


Не все любят сладкое, кому-то клубничку подавай  :Wink:

----------


## Alextar

Еще:



> The sound of a bell overcomes agony.
> It increases wisdom and gives birth to Enlightenment.
> It will release from Hell and Three Realms of illusion
> those who make the vows to seek for Enlightenment
> and save living beings.
> The secret formula which destroys Hell is:
> Om Karajya Svaha.
> Om Karajya Svaha.


Тут, вроде, все понятно, кроме "Three Realms of illusion"

----------


## Юй Кан

Звук колокольный превозмогает страданье.
Он умножает мудрость и ведёт к Просветленью.
Он избавит от ада и пребывания в трёх иллюзорных мирах*
тех, кто принял обеты достичь Просветленья
и спасти всех существ.
Тайная мантра, ад разрушающая:
Ом Караджья Сваха.
Ом Караджья Сваха.
------------------------------------------
* Три мира: мир желаний, мир форм и мир без-форм.

Мантру, в принципе, можно оставить латиницей...

----------

Alextar (03.03.2010)

----------


## До

Всё-таки я не понимаю рационального зерна в том, зачем примешивать отсебятину при переводе с английского _на том лишь основании, что может быть и на английский переведено с ошибкой_. Это же принцип испорченного телефона в действии. Я считаю, что если на англ. переведено криво, то дальше стоит переведить ещё точнее, чтоб у читающего шанс понять хотя бы оставался неизменным, а не уменьшался.

Например у вас в последнем переводе такая мелочь как слово _birth_ заменено на "ведёт" - чем "рождает" было плохо и менее правильно? Или _living_ заменено на "всех", почему "живых" было бы менее правильно, что стоило их заменить на "всех"? Понятно, что это всё не важно в силу неважности самого текста, но все-таки интересно.

----------


## Юй Кан

До, при моём неизменном уважении к Вашей дотошности, изрядно превосходящей мою, спорить тут не о чём.

Во-первых:



> А в целом, это ведь поэзия, да ещё дзенская... Её переводить по словам/дословно -- убивать смысл и глубину. Здесь ведь почти везде недосказанности (намёки, но не точные формулировки), да ещё сплошь и рядом -- формально алогичные, на чём и основываются все коаны.


Во-вторых, когда речь идёт о поэзии, значимы ещё ритм/метр... Отсюда и локальный отход от буквализмов (при сохранении смысла речения!) помимо того, что сказано выше.

В-третьих, что Вам мешает просто выложить здесь переводы альтернативные... Вдруг они придутся по душе Alextar'у больше, чем мои?
Безусловно, без никаких обид/претензий в этом случае с моей стороны...

----------


## Поляков

> Еще:
> 
> Тут, вроде, все понятно, кроме "Three Realms of illusion"


Это текст "Песни вечернего колокола". Вот как это перевели на английский корейские монахи: 




> Evening Bell Chant
> 
> Hearing the sound of the bell, all thinking is cut off;
> Wisdom grows; enlightenment appears; hell is left behind.
> 
> The three worlds are transcended.
> Vowing to become Buddha and save all people.
> 
> The mantra of shattering hell:
> Om Ga Ra Ji Ja Sa Ba Ha . . .


Есть старый русский перевод: 




> При звуке этого колокола
> Отсечено все мышление,
> Возрастает мудрость,
> Появляется просветление,
> Ад оставлен далеко позади.
> 
> Выходя за пределы трех миров,
> Даем обет стать Буддой
> И спасти всех существ.
> ...


Во вложении текст на китайском и английским дословным переводом.

----------

Alextar (04.03.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Это текст "Песни вечернего колокола". Вот как это перевели на английский корейские монахи: 
> 
> 
> 
> Есть старый русский перевод: 
> 
> 
> 
> Во вложении текст на китайском и английским дословным переводом.


 Транскрипция корейская, насколько я мог разглядеть иероги

----------


## Поляков

> Транскрипция корейская, насколько я мог разглядеть иероги


Это ханчча - китайские иероглифы, которые произносят на корейский лад. Национальный алфавит корейцы придумали через несколько столетий после того, как сложилась корейская трипитака. Т.е. Амитофо и Амитабуль  пишутся одинаково китайскими иероглифами, но произносятся по-разному.

----------


## Alextar

Выложил DVD5 с новым переводом субтитров http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2860335
Огромное спасибо *Юй Кан* и всем, кто откликнулся за помощь в переводе!

----------

Юй Кан (30.03.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Благодарю за добрые слова, но искреняя просьба: уберите, пожалуйста, из анонса фильма период "_прекрасный переводчик и знаток даосизма и чань/дзэн,_ ". Эта оценка слишком субъективна.
Заранее благодарю за понимание.

Скачаю и с удовольствием пересмотрю фильм с новыми сабами, как только он появится в открытом доступе. Думаю, это касается не меня одного.

----------


## Alextar

*Юй Кан*
Фразу убрал, прошу прощения. 
Могу сделать рип, удобного для вас размера, или взять готовый рип на 2 гига, и залить на файлообменник, естественно по частям. Можно и DVD залить.

----------

Юй Кан (30.03.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

http://campfire.aenor.ru/video/Why%2...20East%20DVD5/

Готово.

----------

Alextar (31.03.2010), Юй Кан (31.03.2010)

----------


## Alextar

Добавил DVD9 с последней редакцией перевода http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2877777

----------

Марина В (03.08.2010)

----------

